# My pictures aren't very good.



## negid (Mar 11, 2008)

So I was told to post my camera and to have you guys pick it apart and see what I could do better. I think my main problem is just lighting, but maybe you guys have some more ideas.

I have a Kodak EasyShare CX6330 3.1 MP camera. I usually try to use the macro (or Close Up) setting. I don't think it has any manual settings that I can change.

Well there it is, let me know what you guys think I can do.

EDIT: I did find one setting I can change. Exposure Compensation. I can change it between -2.0 - +2.0 in .5 increments.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have almost the same camera.  I couldn't get a decent pic until I bought a photo tent from Walmart for $45.  Just a thought.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 11, 2008)

DPReview is not helpful about your camera.  It says the normal focusing distance and the macro focusing distance are the same, 60cm.  Two feet doesn't really qualify as macro distance.  What does your manual say about the closest you can focus?  From looking at the specs on DPReview, the camera appears to be pretty much auto everything, except for the exposure compensation.

A light tent will help as long as you have good lights that have a color temperature of 6500K.  What the light tent won't do is make the pen in focus if you have the camera to close to it, so you need to find out how close you can have the camera and not get any closer than that.  You will probably need to use the exposure compensation and set it for probably +1.0 or even +1.5 which will allow more light to reach the sensor and make the photos lighter.


----------



## negid (Mar 11, 2008)

Changing the exposure to +1.0 seems to have helped a lot. Here it is.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 11, 2008)

That is significantly better, but the photo still seems soft.  Try to have the pen parallel to the camera back instead of at an angle.  When you can't control anything the camera needs all the help it can get.  What software do you use for post processing?


----------



## negid (Mar 11, 2008)

Photoshop CS2 for all the post processing. Although all I did to this picture was use the dodge tool on the background. The pen itself had no touch-ups. Until I get a more expensive camera I will be more than happy with these results. I will definitely keep trying to tweak and make the pictures better with what I have.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't have Photoshop so I'm not familiar with the bells and whistles but you should have both High-Pass Sharpening and Unsharp Mask for sharpening the images.  Assuming you have it, give the Unsharp Mask a try, play with various setting for it and see what looks good.  Just don't overdo it or the photo will look awful.


----------



## negid (Mar 11, 2008)

Played around with Sharpen. Too much? Too little. I still couldn't get the bottom black barrel to sharpen real well. Probably just the picture.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, that's better and probably just about the right amount.  The tip is probably slightly out of focus and no amount of sharpening will correct something that's out of focus.


----------



## negid (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Gerry! You've been a big help. Hopefully I can post in the SOYP and people will be able to see my pens now.


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 11, 2008)

Your depth of field is off, but because your camera doesn't work in manual, you will need to put the pen as parallel to the camera as possible. Then your should be able to get the whole pen in focus.


----------

